# Switch Cortina Full Stop Sunglasses?



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I've never heard of the Switch brand before, but after trying on a pair the lenses look very sharp and clear. I got a pair of these for free for being a "champion" for the Tour de Cure ($1000+ funds raised). I'm definitely not complaining about free sunglasses, and I will certainly wear them, but I was just curious if anyone else has owned a pair and what their impressions are. I'm seeing prices of $120-190 online, so at first glance they should be decent.


----------

